
Looking for a summer job? Don't. - Elfan
http://www.college-startup.com/creativity/looking-for-a-summer-job-dont/
======
henning
What a bunch of bullshit. Some people have to work in order to pay for college
and can't risk not having the money to pay for tuition.

